# How to program two I.R. Remotes for VIP 722k receiver 1?



## Willie-t

I ordered a second 20.1 remote for use with TV1 on my new VIP 722k HD Receiver. When I program it (press "sys info" on receiver then "rec." on remote) the first remote stops working, and vice versa. (It may not be significant but Dish sent a model "21.1 IR/UHF PRO" remote.) 

Any way I can use TWO remotes on TV1?


----------



## [email protected] Network

You would need to change the Primary remote address for both remote to the same number. To do this, Press and hold the SAT button until you see all other buttons at the top flash. The SAT button should not be blinking. Then select a number (make sure that it is not the same number and the secondary remote address) followed by the " # " button. The SAT will flash several times and then stop. Then Press the record button. Confirm that your remote work and repeat these steps with the second remote. (be sure to select the same address as the first remote.)


----------



## Willie-t

[email protected] Network said:


> You would need to change the Primary remote address for both remote to the same number. To do this, Press and hold the SAT button until you see all other buttons at the top flash. The SAT button should not be blinking. Then select a number (make sure that it is not the same number and the secondary remote address) followed by the " # " button. The SAT will flash several times and then stop. Then Press the record button. Confirm that your remote work and repeat these steps with the second remote. (be sure to select the same address as the first remote.)


Andrewe, when I press and hold the SAT button and the other buttons light up, the SAT button DOES blink. I tried holding it for more than a minute and it still blinked. Even so I tried entering a number ("5#") and pressed REC. The remote would not control the receiver.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## RBA

The #1 remote address in the sys info screen must match the remote address you stored. If sys. info shows address #1 press and hold sat until all top buttons light up. Release sat button it will flash push 1 and then pound button. Sat button will flash 3 times repeat process on second remote now both should be set to address #1 and work the 722.


----------



## Willie-t

RBA said:


> The #1 remote address in the sys info screen must match the remote address you stored. If sys. info shows address #1 press and hold sat until all top buttons light up. Release sat button it will flash push 1 and then pound button. Sat button will flash 3 times repeat process on second remote now both should be set to address #1 and work the 722.


----------



## Willie-t

RBA, 
SUPER. It worked. DISH tech support told me it could not be done. Thanks!


----------



## scooper

It's even better if you would have gotten the 21 remote (UHF as well). You would have to change the remote address on the UHF remote, then change the IR (20.1 remote).


----------

